
2017 CUFP Keynote – Are We There Yet? - jamesbowman
https://github.com/bodil/are-we-there-yet/blob/master/notes.org
======
loup-vaillant
> _We’ve already figured out a lot about the structure and composition of good
> software_

I can't satisfy myself with such a teaser. What have we figured out? Pointers,
please!

------
lotsoflumens
Still relevant but apparently unknown to the trendy conference speakers and FP
ranters:

[http://www.cs.toronto.edu/~hehner/aPToP/](http://www.cs.toronto.edu/~hehner/aPToP/)

------
KirinDave
We could start holding companies responsible for their products as opposed to
suggesting they are blameless even in the face of shoddy software.

Right? That'd certainly add economic incentive to quality.

------
mynegation
> perhaps only because we haven’t had a sufficiently dramatic incident of this
> sort yet.

How about Therac 25 and Ariane 5?

